# Keine Videowiedergabe in Firefox



## AvS (15. März 2005)

Guten Abend,

ich kann keine Videos auf Internetseiten mehr abspielen. Es wird nur der Ton wiedergegeben. Weder im IE selber noch in Firefox lassen sich die Videos normal wiedergeben. Manchmal ladet der WMP zwar ein Codec runter aber es ändert sich nichts. Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows XP. 

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei diesem Problem behilflich sein
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
AvS


----------

